# tyrannosaurus rex waterfall



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi
: victory:everyone: victory:

there seems to be alot of waterfall threads for questions and answers

so i thought i'd have a go..... plus my basilisk could do with one

this will be a working progess thread, so heres the start...​

poly









poly with base added









add bones









1st layer of expanding foam









hope you like (well so far): victory:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cant wiat to see what this turns out like. Its a very good idea, although too fiddly for me, (i have large hands and quite fat fingers:lol2 Good luck, look amazing so far: victory:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks to be good, where do you get the bones from?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

bw89 said:


> Cant wiat to see what this turns out like. Its a very good idea, although too fiddly for me, (i have large hands and quite fat fingers:lol2 Good luck, look amazing so far: victory:


cheers: victory:



Ashley_Holings said:


> Looks to be good, where do you get the bones from?


cheers
and from here....
Amazing Dinosaur Discovery

you need to get up to issue 59 to get the whole skeleton


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

OOoooooh!
I cant wait to see it finished! Good work so far!


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*hi*

will be interested to see the progress and how it all looks at the end good luck:2thumb:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

OH GO AWAY :whistling2: NO ONE IS INTERESTED IN YOUR MARVELOUS WORK :whip::whip::whip:


jealousy is a horrible thing :lol2: hahah LOOKING FINE will be following this cos i could nick the idea for my bosk tank


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Saaweeeet


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Trootle said:


> OOoooooh!
> I cant wait to see it finished! Good work so far!





scottishsany said:


> will be interested to see the progress and how it all looks at the end good luck:2thumb:





ginna said:


> OH GO AWAY :whistling2: NO ONE IS INTERESTED IN YOUR MARVELOUS WORK :whip::whip::whip:
> 
> 
> jealousy is a horrible thing :lol2: hahah LOOKING FINE will be following this cos i could nick the idea for my bosk tank





Iguanaquinn said:


> Saaweeeet


thanks:notworthy:

second layer of foam









upright









now my daughter is out of hospital, i'll prob get alot more done sooner rather than later
: victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing this one


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

how you covering the foam grout or silicone?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

awesome work again! 

Tom.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

DAMN YOU! I want one:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this one





tomcannon said:


> awesome work again!
> 
> Tom.





Salazare Slytherin said:


> DAMN YOU! I want one:no1:


thanks everyone:2thumb:



sambridge15 said:


> how you covering the foam grout or silicone?


not sure, i was gonna do grout just because i have loads here.
but i was tempted to do the silicone with eco earth, to make the humidity even better something like your thread...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/572978-planted-exo-guide.html

but how do you think it will stand up to a basilisk climbing all over it?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*update 1*

heres a lil update
i decided to go with the grout effect rather than the silicone with eco earth

as i want it to have a particially excavated look 

the plan









First layer of grout...very watered down


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow this is going to look nuts when it's done..


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha, I couldnt quite work out how you were going to construct a waterfall out of it at first... This is going to be epic!

Tom.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> thanks everyone:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iv always found it to be very strong. seeing as you make alot of vivs looking into gorilla glue might be an idea,its basically expanding foam that doesnt expand as much pressing eco earth into it looks very good (google image search gorilla glue dartfrog)

suppose as well grout will work better for a water feature regardless

check out ebay if your buying a fogger £1-£2 rather than £20-£30 all you need is a 240v ac adaptor (also £2) if you check my threads i did post a guide aslo


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> Wow this is going to look nuts when it's done..


thanks


tomcannon said:


> Ha, I couldnt quite work out how you were going to construct a waterfall out of it at first... This is going to be epic!
> 
> Tom.


cheers



sambridge15 said:


> iv always found it to be very strong. seeing as you make alot of vivs looking into gorilla glue might be an idea,its basically expanding foam that doesnt expand as much pressing eco earth into it looks very good (google image search gorilla glue dartfrog)
> 
> suppose as well grout will work better for a water feature regardless
> 
> check out ebay if your buying a fogger £1-£2 rather than £20-£30 all you need is a 240v ac adaptor (also £2) if you check my threads i did post a guide aslo


i might try that method on a diff build, and yeah cheers for the tip with the foggers (i've already got it, it worked out bout £6 with P&P)

: victory:


----------



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

:flrt:

I do love myself a good dino


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> thanks
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


you seem to have the skills down really think you should try planting! be wierd seeing you make a natural viv though :whistling2:still look forward to seeing this 1 finished


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Watefalls are the way forward mate you just need to keep em clean. The Atricollis I got from you sits on his most of the time! 

This fall looks awesome!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

RoryAndSophie said:


> :flrt:
> 
> I do love myself a good dino


i dont think anyone has noticed but i like dinos too:2thumb:




SteveCourty said:


> Watefalls are the way forward mate you just need to keep em clean. The Atricollis I got from you sits on his most of the time!
> 
> This fall looks awesome!!


cheers.... and yeh more cleaning:devil:



sambridge15 said:


> you seem to have the skills down really think you should try planting! be wierd seeing you make a natural viv though :whistling2:still look forward to seeing this 1 finished


thanks: victory:
but whats wrong with rock? i might do a planted section on the other side of the viv


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i'm never gonna show my work on here thanks to you:devil::devil::devil:

but WOW:mf_dribble:!!!!!!!!!!!!
just WOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i'm never gonna show my work on here thanks to you:devil::devil::devil:
> 
> but WOW:mf_dribble:!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just WOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


sorry:whistling2:

but thanks: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*another update*

2nd layer of grout










bits and pieces adding to get the water to flow in the desired place










its getting there: victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

This is going to look amazing, I can just imagine a lizard crawling up the skeleton with the waterfall to its left.. Can't wait to see it finished, keep up the good work


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Chunk247 said:


> Subscribed


thanks:2thumb:



TheDogMan said:


> This is going to look amazing, I can just imagine a lizard crawling up the skeleton with the waterfall to its left.. Can't wait to see it finished, keep up the good work


cheers: victory:

he just better appreciate it


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*update.... the pool area *

finally got started on the pool area...

base...









bulk it out









sculpt it









1st layer of grout...


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> finally got started on the pool area...
> 
> base...
> image
> ...


Sorry If you've already said this but how's the water going to run. I assume it's going to go back up and then fall again in a loop?.. How are you going to keep the water clean?.. ty


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> Sorry If you've already said this but how's the water going to run. I assume it's going to go back up and then fall again in a loop?.. How are you going to keep the water clean?.. ty


Its going to have one pump , and then one pump/filter both running in a loop then the fogger is gonna be in a seperate section

and clean?!!.....the gf likes cleaning:whistling2:

its got the filter, there is room for another filter if need be.
and then just scrubbing it down.
the pipe are removable if they need changing at a later date


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*one step closer *

finally got the 4th layer of grout done (i'm gonna do one more layer)

and i have also worked out all the plumbing:2thumb:










its starting to look like something now: victory:


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you painting it after each layer of grout? It seen to be different everytime


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

amazing m8. truly a genius. u shud sell these m8. seriously. every layer of grout will darken the colour a lil i had it with my custom creation. i used floor adhesive on my tank its a lil stronger saves the claws of ur reptile totally destroying it. amazing


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

RedIguanaWhippy said:


> amazing m8. truly a genius. u shud sell these m8. seriously. every layer of grout will darken the colour a lil i had it with my custom creation. i used floor adhesive on my tank its a lil stronger saves the claws of ur reptile totally destroying it. amazing


thanks,
the thing is people expect you to sell them for like £30....i do commission work but alot of people dont seem to realize how much work and hours you put into it, it'll be great if i could cus i enjoy making them..
your right floor grout is the better....far more stronger and a better rock effect....plus the grit for traction,
if anyones interested i use this....












ale36 said:


> Are you painting it after each layer of grout? It seen to be different everytime


yes, i spray it pretty much after each layer reasons are
1.i get bored easily so it is something to do:whistling2:
2.makes it easier for when you put the next layer of grout on as it a different colour
3.sounds strange but you can see the shape better rather than it all being different coulours
4. i have loads to waste

there is method in my madness: victoryi think)


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

this is awsome dude , you make erm and sell them on ebay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

jase81 said:


> this is awsome dude , you make erm and sell them on ebay


i do sell an odd few but not like that, they ask and give me there ideas, what they want, maybe designs and then i try and work with that, i dont do it on a mass scale


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the almost aztecy, mexican clay feel of the colour on this one... I'm sure it will probably change though xD


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> I like the almost aztecy, mexican clay feel of the colour on this one... I'm sure it will probably change though xD


I've got loads of orange and pink spray to waste:2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> I've got loads of orange and pink spray to waste:2thumb:


:gasp: ... You take up an advertising deal with Skittles?Lol I'm sure you know what you're doing


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> I'm sure you know what you're doing


ha...not really i make it up as i go along:whistling2:


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

yh its the only problem to be honest price is the issue what ppl wud pay. but the end finish is worth the money u wud charge for this masterpiece. on a large scale i wud be happy to pay. £30 is very low in my understanding parts alone is around (i would say) £60. grout etc.. plus not to mension the actually t-rex sculpture. my waterfall in my tank is really basic tbh as im a beginner (my first waterfall) its not as easy as ppl think alot of time and effort goes into it. mine cost around £50 to make and thats bog standard 2.5ftx2ft (3 platforms for the water to fall into the pond. (this is in my living room in my iguana enclosure) wish i saw this and got a quote for u to make me one wud of been amazing in my tank. keep up the good work m8.


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

i meant quote from u


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

RedIguanaWhippy said:


> £30 is very low in my understanding parts alone is around (i would say) £60. grout etc.. plus not to mension the actually t-rex sculpture.
> 
> my waterfall in my tank is really basic tbh as im a beginner (my first waterfall) its not as easy as ppl think alot of time and effort goes into it. mine cost around £50 to make and thats bog standard 2.5ftx2ft (3 platforms for the water to fall into the pond. (this is in my living room in my iguana enclosure) wish i saw this and got a quote for u to make me one wud of been amazing in my tank. keep up the good work m8.


cheers :2thumb:

the trex is about £300's worth, it was our daughters but the gf wanted a clear out so i borrowed it:whistling2:

you got any picsof yours?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> cheers :2thumb:
> 
> the trex is about £300's worth
> 
> you got any picsof yours?


Wow, I really didnt realise it was that much, most expensive waterfall ever! Worth every penny if it was being thrown out mind.

Tom.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

tomcannon said:


> Wow, I really didnt realise it was that much, most expensive waterfall ever! Worth every penny if it was being thrown out mind.
> 
> Tom.


if you want one....
Amazing Dinosaur Discovery

you need to get up to issue 59 to get the whole skeleton


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

the plan
alot of people are asking how i'm planing on doing the water system
so here is a lil plan....









i have finished all the grouting now and the water streams to where i want it to go (for now) and i've just started the painting, so will upload pics asap btw do you want stage by stage pic of the paint job (just click the like button):2thumb:


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

*Project 3. custom iguana enclosure.*

atm its still underconstruction but here's a pic of it so far. feel free to give some pointers lol at this point was just a viewing of what it could look like without painting etc... the pond is painted a stone colour now. the walls are white the bridge is out, the waterfall needed tweeking (few leaks but now sorted) it looks different nw also the waterfall and bakup for lumens halogens have blown due to given wrong transformer etc...


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

i will hold my hands up because i havent done this alone. my friend bonez007 helped massively and my wife funded it all *also stopped me from setting fire to it a few times in temper lol) without them this wouldnt look like this now.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

RedIguanaWhippy said:


> atm its still underconstruction but here's a pic of it so far. feel free to give some pointers lol at this point was just a viewing of what it could look like without painting etc... the pond is painted a stone colour now. the walls are white the bridge is out, the waterfall needed tweeking (few leaks but now sorted) it looks different nw also the waterfall and bakup for lumens halogens have blown due to given wrong transformer etc...
> image
> i will hold my hands up because i havent done this alone. my friend bonez007 helped massively and my wife funded it all *also stopped me from setting fire to it a few times in temper lol) without them this wouldnt look like this now.


looks awesome, well done to you, bonez007 and the wife: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*painting step by step*

heres the painting done :2thumb:

i use...
base-spray paint
drybrushing-acrylics









if you dont know what drybrushing is....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/528429-how-do-dry-brushing-technique.html

1.dark grey- base









2.brown- base









3.dark grey-touch up around the edges









4.grey- a lot of drybrushing









5. light grey- a little bit of drybrushing









6.white-a tiny bit of drybrushing 









7.black-watered wash....and finished

























hope you like: victory:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

That is the nuts!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

goodwin1234 said:


> That is the nuts!!


cheers: victory:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

looking very good i must say!


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

that is looking amazing , really cant wait to see it all finished ... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! This is looking amazing!

Your so damn creative!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> looking very good i must say!





ginna said:


> that is looking amazing , really cant wait to see it all finished ... :mf_dribble:





Feadern said:


> Wow! This is looking amazing!
> 
> Your so damn creative!


cheers peeps:2thumb:

i've put the 2nd coat of varnish on so hopefully that'll be dried by the time i finsh work tomorrow...and i'll do a test run with the water: victory:

then a bit more detail with the paint added moss of some sort then hopefully all done


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> cheers peeps:2thumb:
> 
> i've put the 2nd coat of varnish on so hopefully that'll be dried by the time i finsh work tomorrow...and i'll do a test run with the water: victory:
> 
> then a bit more detail with the paint added moss of some sort then hopefully all done


I think we all would like to see a video of it running


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

It's huge, don't you think you should'a made a little bigger pond? anyways i like it alot :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*leak*

tried the water....theres a leak somewhere, so just got to wait for it to dry and have another go...in the mean time i've just been sorting out the fogger



ale36 said:


> I think we all would like to see a video of it running


i'll prob end up doing that cus i doubt pics will really show it that well



abadi said:


> It's huge, don't you think you should'a made a little bigger pond? anyways i like it alot :mf_dribble:


thanks
and not really, i know what you mean but theres a few reasons why i didnt

it was meant as a waterfall and somewhere to store the fogger without it being in his bathing bowl because the heat issue and it was not meant to be a pond, at first i wasnt to sure about doing the bowl what is on there. 

he has got at the moment and is gonna still have a seperate water bowl/basin type thing which i'll turn into something at bit fancier at a later date.

plus eventually his viv will end up being our crestie group viv so i didnt want the accessable water too deep or too big


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> heres the painting done :2thumb:
> 
> i use...
> base-spray paint
> ...


that is absolutly friggin amazing....cant wait to see it working: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> that is absolutly friggin amazing....cant wait to see it working: victory:


thank you :2thumb:

and its very close to finishing


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> tried the water....theres a leak somewhere, so just got to wait for it to dry and have another go...in the mean time i've just been sorting out the fogger
> 
> 
> i'll prob end up doing that cus i doubt pics will really show it that well
> ...


TBH This is not a suited water feature for a basilisk although i love it so much, it is a good idea you have a seperate pond and i do understand that this will end up being for cresties so pretty much a good choice.

i thought this is for a permanent viv anyway.

Can you show us a vid of it running :2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good mate : victory:

I do find it amazing that waterproof grout isn't that waterproof :devil: The only way I could seal my pond in my Ribbon Snake viv way to use Epoxy resin...

Looking forward to seeing this done and in place...

Jay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

abadi said:


> TBH This is not a suited water feature for a basilisk although i love it so much, it is a good idea you have a seperate pond and i do understand that this will end up being for cresties so pretty much a good choice.
> 
> i thought this is for a permanent viv anyway.
> 
> Can you show us a vid of it running :2thumb:


its maybe not suitable an adult but it is fine for the size he is (bout 14inches..5 of body the rest tail)
but there was also another reason why i didnt do it massive... i wasnt gonna do a waterfall it was just gonna be a background with dino bones so this way its a little extra

but out of curiosity.... why?
the whole thing is 2 foot wide and 4 foot tall so its not too small
the accessable waterbowl is 9inx7in and 6in deep

i'm not saying your wrong, just wondering out of curiousity why in your opinion it wouldnt be suitable for a basilisk or something simular i.e- water dragon

but thanks anyway and i will get a vid asap:2thumb:



Pendragon said:


> Looking good mate : victory:
> 
> I do find it amazing that waterproof grout isn't that waterproof :devil: The only way I could seal my pond in my Ribbon Snake viv way to use Epoxy resin...
> 
> ...


thanks and yeah i saw that thread....looks awesome btw.

i use floor grout not wall grout (could that be why?), i've never had a prob with it but i put 2 layers of floor varnish then 2 of pond sealent: victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> i use floor grout not wall grout (could that be why?), i've never had a prob with it but i put 2 layers of floor varnish then 2 of pond sealent: victory:


Yeah that's what I use, and I put on about 4 coats I think, and it still leaked...

Jay


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> its maybe not suitable an adult but it is fine for the size he is (bout 14inches..5 of body the rest tail)
> but there was also another reason why i didnt do it massive... i wasnt gonna do a waterfall it was just gonna be a background with dino bones so this way its a little extra
> 
> but out of curiosity.... why?
> ...


Just because Basilisk and Water Dragons prefer large bodies of water where they could swim, but hey it's larger than i thought, really it looks no where 2 ft, 4 ft in the pics.

Other than that it looks completely great, looking forward into that vid!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

abadi said:


> Just because Basilisk and Water Dragons prefer large bodies of water where they could swim, but hey it's larger than i thought, really it looks no where 2 ft, 4 ft in the pics.
> 
> Other than that it looks completely great, looking forward into that vid!


aahh i see what you mean...but yeah he's got his seperate pool the playaround in:2thumb:

and yeah i just looked at the pics and had to go and measure it as i was starting to doubt it but it is just under 4x2......47inx22in: victory:
cheers


----------



## blush (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG! this is awsum I want it, I need 2 make it! OMG! u have lucky reptiles


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks awesom mate. you really have the skill for doing this stuff. your working is simply breathtaking.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Pendragon said:


> Yeah that's what I use, and I put on about 4 coats I think, and it still leaked...
> 
> Jay


oh, i dont know then. i've never had leaks i've never done a waterfall but done plenty of pools and bowls and never had a prob



blush said:


> OMG! this is awsum I want it, I need 2 make it! OMG! u have lucky reptiles


cheers :cheers:



thething84 said:


> looks awesom mate. you really have the skill for doing this stuff. your working is simply breathtaking.


thank you :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm getting bored waiting for the varnish to fully cure so i thought i'd take some pics..
this is dilo (frilled lizard)


























cheers: victory:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> i'm getting bored waiting for the varnish to fully cure so i thought i'd take some pics..
> this is dilo (frilled lizard)
> image
> 
> ...


looks ace ch4dg :2thumb: think i just found my next lizard :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

jase81 said:


> looks ace ch4dg :2thumb: think i just found my next lizard :lol2:


thanks,
and they are awesome some might disagree.... but everyone i've seen has been friendlier than a bearded dragon- which is quite hard to beat: victory:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks,
> and they are awesome some might disagree.... but everyone i've seen has been friendlier than a bearded dragon- which is quite hard to beat: victory:


gunna start trying to get round the wife for 1 :lol2: is ok to blame you for putting pics up of 1 :lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

jase81 said:


> gunna start trying to get round the wife for 1 :lol2: is ok to blame you for putting pics up of 1 :lol2:


i get blamed for everything anyways.... so one more thing aint gonna hurt: victory:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Frillie!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

abadi said:


> Frillie!


yes.... she was was posing for the pic as she was out and about


----------



## nickdagreek84 (Jun 22, 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

mate that looks amazing:mf_dribble:
you are one talented guy!!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nickdagreek84 said:


> mate that looks amazing:mf_dribble:
> you are one talented guy!!!!


cheers:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

that is bad ass your talented dude seriously keep it up ide bye your work :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

danward1990 said:


> that is bad ass your talented dude seriously keep it up ide bye your work :no1:


thanks: victory:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome work dude, you must be very proud  

I think ya next one should be for and arid sp. the mammoth grave yard out of lion kind 1... what would be awsome to see a something crawll threw the mammoth ribs lol 

Calli


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dizzee said:


> Awesome work dude, you must be very proud
> 
> I think ya next one should be for and arid sp. the mammoth grave yard out of lion kind 1... what would be awsome to see a something crawll threw the mammoth ribs lol
> 
> Calli


thanks,
mammoths or elephants?
but yeah sounds like an ace idea: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

instead of using fake/real moss i decided to have a go at painted moss

so this is a test

first place pva glue on









dab losds of sand on









*wait for it to dry, then brush excess sand off*

paint green









highlight with a lighter green










what do you think.....good or bad??

















cheers: victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks good : victory:

Jay


----------



## Skorge (Apr 22, 2011)

nice touch!! Looking pretty spot on mate!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Pendragon said:


> Looks good : victory:
> 
> Jay





Skorge said:


> nice touch!! Looking pretty spot on mate!


cheers guys: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> instead of using fake/real moss i decided to have a go at painted moss
> 
> what do you think.....good or bad??


i think it looks great,

have you got any further yet?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been checking this thread every day for about a week for a video, I cant take the wait anymore!!! I want to see it working... PLEASE!!!

Tom.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*sorry for the delay*



dinostore said:


> i think it looks great,
> 
> have you got any further yet?





tomcannon said:


> I've been checking this thread every day for about a week for a video, I cant take the wait anymore!!! I want to see it working... PLEASE!!!
> 
> Tom.


sorry guys, and to anyone else waiting.
i havent really got anywhere with this recently.... fi haven't really had much time due to person matters and i've been ill with a strain of meningitis, its nice having time of work....but its a killer as i cant really do anything:devil:

but hopefully i will have something done soon.

after the first try where i found a leak,
1.i had to take the base and the back off.
regrouted, painted and varnished them.
then reattached them.

2.then regrouted, painted and varnished the pool area.

3.i then repainted a bit more detail and done another 2 layers of varnishover the whole thing.

this morning a slapped another layer of varnish on it so hope fully that'll be cured tomorrow then i can sort out the pump, tubing etc

but no fogger at the mo,i've still got to make the fogger container


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> sorry guys, and to anyone else waiting.
> i havent really got anywhere with this recently.... fi haven't really had much time due to person matters and i've been ill with a strain of meningitis,


no worries: victory:


----------



## nickdagreek84 (Jun 22, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> sorry guys, and to anyone else waiting.
> i havent really got anywhere with this recently.... fi haven't really had much time due to person matters and i've been ill with a strain of meningitis, its nice having time of work....but its a killer as i cant really do anything:devil:
> 
> but hopefully i will have something done soon.
> ...



i noticed you said u havent got a fogger yet, just so u know, an ordinary humidifier works better.
thats wot i used on my viv, i got it from maplins ebay shop for £20!!! holds more water, and has a higher volume output!!
looks amazing too!


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

hows the leak mate ?

really is looking the dogs 

want to make a small kind of waterfall for mine now its finished, nothing major but struggling to think how to do it. i got a load of pebbles and thought of joining them together with the tube in the middle so it just comes out the end or maybe cascades down them 

what ya think mate any inspiration for me 

will get a pic on later see what ya think as ya ya come up with some gd ideas


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nickdagreek84 said:


> i noticed you said u havent got a fogger yet, just so u know, an ordinary humidifier works better.
> thats wot i used on my viv, i got it from maplins ebay shop for £20!!! holds more water, and has a higher volume output!!
> looks amazing too!


cheers for that, i want a humidifier they seem to be way better but i think it'll be to big for the section i made for the original fogger



bonez007 said:


> hows the leak mate ?
> hopefully there is no leak anymore, i've regrouted repainted and put about 4 layers of varnish all over it...i just this morning added an extra layer in the pool area, so fingers crossed it be good and i can test tonight or tomorrow....if i'm well enough: victory:
> 
> really is looking the dogs
> ...


cool
hope that helps: victory:


----------



## nickdagreek84 (Jun 22, 2011)

i got mine externally, with a pipe runnin to the desired output. i made a shelf on the side of the viv for it!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nickdagreek84 said:


> i got mine externally, with a pipe runnin to the desired output. i made a shelf on the side of the viv for it!


thats an awesome idea prob a lil late for my idea thou: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I was wondering can u use plaster rather than grout? I have a bag of wall plaster sitting there and it has no real purpose anymore.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Iguanaquinn said:


> I was wondering can u use plaster rather than grout? I have a bag of wall plaster sitting there and it has no real purpose anymore.


i dont know to be honest.... but i would use it, i would of thought it'll be more water resistant too but dont quoteme on that


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

GGEEEEZZZUUUSSS CHRIST :O Why does everything you make have to be soo good?! :blowup:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MofuTofu said:


> GGEEEEZZZUUUSSS CHRIST :O Why does everything you make have to be soo good?! :blowup:


sorry,i try not too.....but its a curse:devil:


----------



## nickdagreek84 (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess plaster will be ok to use, as long as u still seal it, then it should be fine.


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it finished? Is love to see a video of it eunning


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ale36 said:


> Is it finished? Is love to see a video of it eunning


sorry no it aint..... i haven't really done anything to it (still ill- cough cough)

its all been sealed, and i threw some water in there yeasterday and its still in there today  so no leaks: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

is it finished :whistling2: i want too see it:flrt:


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> i'm getting bored waiting for the varnish to fully cure so i thought i'd take some pics..
> this is dilo (frilled lizard)
> image
> 
> ...


This is amazing :notworthy::no1: Exo Terra or similar company should buy this idea from you and make thousands of them. You will earn good money and I could put my hands on this beauty. Think about that:lol2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> is it finished :whistling2: i want too see it:flrt:


sorry but no, i cant find the pump...so i have to get another one sorry, i have got the fogger all sorted thou :2thumb:



TJ.James said:


> This is amazing :notworthy::no1: Exo Terra or similar company should buy this idea from you and make thousands of them. You will earn good money and I could put my hands on this beauty. Think about that:lol2:


thanks: victory:

that would be great if they did..... wishful thinking but you never know.7

the only thing would be.... they charge bout £50 for their largest waterfall and this is pretty much 2ftx4ft so it'll be expensive:devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

GO AWAY! with your awesomeness :no1:
I am so jealous.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, just wow. That's incredible, I'm in awe of your skills.

Growing up as a kid I had loads (300-400) dinosaur mags where you built little models...must be in the attic somewhere...hmmmm haha.

Never would be able to recreate yours though, it's insane! 

Well done mate.

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> the only thing would be.... they charge bout £50 for their largest waterfall and this is pretty much 2ftx4ft so it'll be expensive:devil:


They could always make mini version 60cm high


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> GO AWAY! with your awesomeness :no1:
> I am so jealous.


thanks:2thumb:






nsn89 said:


> Wow, just wow. That's incredible, I'm in awe of your skills.
> 
> Growing up as a kid I had loads (300-400) dinosaur mags where you built little models...must be in the attic somewhere...hmmmm haha.
> 
> ...


cheers: victory:
i think i had the same ones....you get a glow in the dark t-rex


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks:2thumb:
> 
> 
> cheers: victory:
> i think i had the same ones....you get a glow in the dark t-rex


Yes! haha. The magazine is just called Dinosaurs! You got other models too like Stegosaurus lol. And had a 3D spread in the middle.

Im looking at a copy now it's still on my shelf from about 15 years ago lol.

Nav


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Make that 4 years old, published in 1993 lol. 

Nav


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Yes! haha. The magazine is just called Dinosaurs! You got other models too like Stegosaurus lol. And had a 3D spread in the middle.
> 
> Im looking at a copy now it's still on my shelf from about 15 years ago lol.
> 
> ...


cool,
that was an awesome mag:2thumb: 

the 3d pages were ace....and they still use the same images in dino books published today


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

this is going to look beast! will you post a video up of it all working and fogging etc?


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

that ish came out sick !!!!!!! great job once again :2thumb:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



showing your age now ch4dg :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i remember this, i was about 5ish, LOVED it - the glow in the dark t-rex


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

:gasp: amazing. just looked at all your build threads, you have taught me a lot :2thumb:

:notworthy:


----------



## Ihatecoffee (Jul 10, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Make that 4 years old, published in 1993 lol.
> 
> Nav


Hmmmm I make that 18 years old... :whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> that ish came out sick !!!!!!! great job once again :2thumb:


cheers: victory:



jase81 said:


> showing your age now ch4dg :lol2:


i'm not that old...actually over 1/4 of a century :gasp:



AliMak said:


> :gasp: amazing. just looked at all your build threads, you have taught me a lot :2thumb:
> 
> :notworthy:


thanks:2thumb:



Ihatecoffee said:


> nsn89 said:
> 
> 
> > Make that 4 years old, published in 1993 lol.
> ...


I think he meant he was 4 years old (not the mag):whistling2:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

yu still nt finished this yet?? lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Carlos said:


> yu still nt finished this yet?? lol


nope sorry, its all ready just needs a pump.... but i've just been too busy to get one


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

That is downright amazing . 

And just when I thought I was beyond envy, I blame you for this =P


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Janos said:


> That is downright amazing .
> 
> And just when I thought I was beyond envy, I blame you for this =P


cheers: victory:

.... i get the blame for everything :lol2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> nope sorry, its all ready just needs a pump.... but i've just been too busy to get one


shame.... pm'd you bout a possible pump


but that looks absoluty amazing:flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> shame.... pm'd you bout a possible pump
> 
> 
> but that looks absoluty amazing:flrt:


cheers pm'd back at cha

and thanks: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i posted this else wher but i meant to put it here...



dinostore said:


> pm'd you, but thought i'd post here too,
> if i get hold of this skeleton..can you build me one.... not a waterfall just a back ground design?
> 
> thanks......loads of beers in it for you:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i posted this else wher but i meant to put it here...


Sorry but not at the moment, very very busy

let me know if you get one and we can sort something out Rach1 on here is selling one


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

That is impressive! You have gos some serious skills.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

About-Snakes.com said:


> That is impressive! You have gos some serious skills.


mega thanks:2thumb:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

just been through all 14 pages hoping to see the finished product at the end but no  epic work mate


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks and sorry but the basic concept of it is done, just imagine water in it.

i dont actually like it so i'm actually gonna destroy this and build a bigger and better one

: victory:


----------



## s3kcy (Dec 4, 2010)

noooo.... give it to me


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

s3kcy said:


> noooo.... give it to me


i'm gonna get a big hammer and smash it up gooooooddddddddd:2thumb:


----------



## snakegirl848 (Aug 26, 2011)

don't destroy it! its amazing! i would buy it even though i dont have any lizards who would want it (or any vivs big enough) but i would buy it anyway just cos its so COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedIguanaWhippy (Jul 22, 2010)

it wud look epic along wiv my tak. if u wanna get rid pm me


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

snakegirl848 said:


> don't destroy it! its amazing! i would buy it even though i dont have any lizards who would want it (or any vivs big enough) but i would buy it anyway just cos its so COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





RedIguanaWhippy said:


> it wud look epic along wiv my tak. if u wanna get rid pm me


sorry to get your hopes up, but i meant i'm gonna destroy it..... but salvage the t-rex bones for a bigger better idea,
and hopefully it'll be worth it: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*Test video of waterfall*

just been clearing my comp and found a test video i done, just click the ''i agree''bit.....








and some photos....


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> just been clearing my comp and found a test video i done, just click the ''i agree''bit.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mf_dribble: i want one:flrt:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Where did you get the bones from, i want some smaller ones for my build


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

gibzy said:


> Where did you get the bones from, i want some smaller ones for my build


these came with a mag that ended upcosting about £300 for the whole thing...but my daughter grew out of dinos and moved on to barbie....thank god so i got to use it :lol2:

if you want a smaller scale one check this thread out, its one i done a couple of years ago as a test but it might help theres also a link for the skeletons i used somewhere....http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

gibzy said:


> Where did you get the bones from, i want some smaller ones for my build


 
Don't know how small you would like but I ordered this off ebay, gonna split it down the middle to use on my backdrop in the viv I'm building for my beardie x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260781973987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The waterfall is amazing ch4dg :2thumb: very lucky wee lizards you have 

Molly x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Blueladybird said:


> Don't know how small you would like but I ordered this off ebay, gonna split it down the middle to use on my backdrop in the viv I'm building for my beardie x
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260781973987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


those are basically the same ones....different brand

and thank you....she hates water thou, lil ungrateful:censor:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> those are basically the same ones....different brand
> 
> and thank you....she hates water thou, lil ungrateful:censor:


 
:lol2: typical


----------

